# ISPConfig 3 - PHP geht nicht



## wiseguy (12. Dez. 2008)

Hallo,

hab einen Debian etch vserver nach Perfekt Setup installiert. Anschließend hab ich die INSTALL_DEBIAN aus dem ISPConfig3 durchgearbeitet und das ISPConfig3 per svn installiert.

Ich kann mich wunderbar einloggen und es scheint zu funktionieren.
Nun hab ich probiert phpmyadmin mit *http://meinedomain.de/phpmyadmin* aufzurufen. Leider bekomm ich da nur ein PHP Script angezeigt.

Wie aktiviere ich denn php für die Serverdomain?

Ich habe auch schon probiert eine Site anzulegen (*meinedomain.de*). Dann bekomm ich auch die standardseite von einer leeren ispconfig-Web Seite angezeigt. Wenn ich jetzt aber *http://meinedomain.de/phpmyadmin* aufrufe bekomme ich eine Fehlerseite angezeigt, dass die Seite nicht gefunden wurde.

Gibt es eigentlich ein Handbuch für ISPConfig3? Wenn ja, wo?


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2008)

Das Perfect Setup ist für ISPConfig 2 und ist nicht kompatibel mit ISPConfig 3, daher geht PHP nicht und diverse andere Scahen werden auch nicht funktionieren. Formatier den Server am Besten nochmal und dann sinatllier ihn wie in der Anleitung im ispconfig 3 tar.gz beschrieben neu.


----------



## wiseguy (13. Dez. 2008)

Okay, mach ich grad. Welche Quellen in der source.list schlägst du vor? Die selben, wie im perfect Setup stehen? Weil in der INSTALL_DEBIAN.txt steht dazu nix.


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2008)

Die Quellen sollten nicht gäandert werden. Daher steht auch nichts in der Anleitung


----------



## wiseguy (13. Dez. 2008)

Noch eins:


> mysqladmin -u root password yourrootsqlpassword
> mysqladmin -h ispconfig.local -u root password yourrootsqlpassword




```
# mysqladmin -u root password PASSWORT
# mysqladmin -h [COLOR=Red]ispconfig.local[/COLOR] -u root password PASSWORT
mysqladmin: connect to server at 'ispconfig.local' failed
error: 'Unknown MySQL server host 'ispconfig.local' (1)'
Check that mysqld is running on ispconfig.local and that the port is 3306.
You can check this by doing 'telnet ispconfig.local 3306'
```
ispconfig.local gibts ja gar nicht. Muss ich das einrichten oder ist das ein Dummywert für meine Domain?

[EDIT] Damit mein ich natürlich die Frage: Greift das ISPConfig anschließend auf ispconfig.local zu und DESHALB müsste ich das in der /etc/hosts einrichten (die es bei mir standardmäßig übrigens nicht *gibt*!)


----------



## Till (13. Dez. 2008)

Das ist ein Dummywert, den musst Du durch den Hostnamen des Servers ersetzen.


----------

